# Here's a project for you guys



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope the link works. This is so neat

http://www.ktuu.com/news/ktuu-radio-flyer-car-092910,0,1784245.story


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I like this one better!


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

That is Awesome!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It needs tires.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

ha thats pretty cool


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> I like this one better!


That IS cool!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> It needs tires.


You guys can't handle anything stock....can you?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow those are cool.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

stock :thinking: whats that mean ???


----------

